# Book Review: Ministry in the Digital Age by David Bourgeois



## daniel.vos (Apr 18, 2013)

Good morning, everyone:

_I am copying this thread from the Computers and Technology form since it is a book review._

IVP Praxis Books - InterVarsity Press is releasing a new book called _Ministry in the Digital Age: Strategies and Best Practices for a Post-Website World_ by David Bourgeois, a professor at Biola University.

I have posted a book review of _Ministry in the Digital Age_ online at the Five More Talents Blog.  Since I know that many of you run church websites or personal websites, I thought you all might be interested in learning more about this new book. 

What do you all think?  Is this gold or fool's gold? 

Thanks,

Daniel


----------

